# Skinny puppy?



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

He gained 2 pounds in a week so it sounds to me like he's doing OK. You might just have a smaller guy on your hands. You say he eats as much as he wants...how much total do you think he gets/day?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I think his weight sounds fine. I am comparing him to my now 4 year old.
He weighed 12 lbs at 10 weeks, 30 lbs at 6 months and has been between 58lbs and 60lbs since he was 1 year old. He has always had a healthy appetite and a great metabolism. He has also been active. My vet likes that he is trim and fit.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Margot was just at the vet on Monday at 11 weeks and 3 days and she weighed in at 14.8 lbs. My vet actually called her a weed as she has gained 4.7 pounds in two weeks! He wasn't concerned one bit about her weight. Margot's sister weighs even less and they both look like very healthy pups. My vet also said they should be gaining a pound or two every week so it sounds to me like Cooper is doing just that.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He is fine i am sure, i was so worried about Oakley at that age the vet said he was a bit skinny as well, he is now 7 months and 58lbs...they go thru that scrawny stage and look so skinny.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro was the smallest of the April 2010 puppies for 6-8 months, but he caught up. It is actually better for them to grow slowly, better for the bones and hips.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

That's about the same that my Cooper weighed at that age too and while he looks really skinny to me, the vet says he's doing great. 

His weights so far have been:
9 weeks - 11 lbs
12 weeks - 17 lbs
15 weeks - 23 lbs
17 weeks - 27 lbs

His parents aren't huge- mom is 52 lbs and dad is 67 lbs, so I think he's doing pretty well.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

reading this forum i feel like my pup is a cow! lol, he is 3months and weighs 27pounds, but even the vet said that he is a big puppy and it is normal for a puppy this big to weigh this much. he is going to be a big dog !


----------

